# leaking alot of oil



## maksym_pl (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello

about a month ago my brothers 93 240sx started to leak oil around the oil filter. So first thing he did was change the oil filter but that didnt help, now the leak is so bad its going on the pasenger wheal and leaks about 1gal of oil every 100 miles. now we can exactly find where the leak is and i was wondering if any one could help with my problem.
also while im here my wind shield wipers squeek and i was wondering if any 1 had a solution ( i changed the windshield wipers butthat didnt help)

thx


max


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

did you check to see if the filter was double gasketed? Stupid question I know but you would be suprised as to what people overlook...

Dont know about the wipers, put some rain-x on it. that and WD40 solve everything :thumbup:


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> did you check to see if the filter was double gasketed? Stupid question I know but you would be suprised as to what people overlook...
> 
> Dont know about the wipers, put some rain-x on it. that and WD40 solve everything :thumbup:


Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

As said, Rain X will help. If you changed to a cheap brand, depending on what is used in them, they are probably going to squeek.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

maksym_pl said:


> about a month ago my brothers 93 240sx started to leak oil around the oil filter. So first thing he did was change the oil filter but that didnt help, now the leak is so bad its going on the pasenger wheal and leaks about 1gal of oil every 100 miles. now we can exactly find where the leak is and i was wondering if any one could help with my problem.


There is a casting that bolts on to the block onto which the oil filter screws on; there's a gasket between the casting and the block which is probably leaking.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I never saw a gasket when I tore down my old block...
maybe I wasnt paying attention too well...


----------



## maksym_pl (Mar 26, 2005)

um this might be a stupid question but what do u meen double gasketed?


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

maksym_pl said:


> um this might be a stupid question but what do u meen double gasketed?


One of the old oil filter gaskets stuck to the block, and then you put another oil filter on, and there are now 2 gaskets, when it can leak between them.

I don't know if it would leak that much though.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I've heard that 240SX oil filters like to leak a lot. When I took mine apart, the oil filter was on so tight, it broke an oil filter wrench. I had to drive a screwdrive through it and turn that to dial the filter off. Even then, it bent the screwdriver significantly. This might have been because they need to be really tight to make a nice seal. As for the oil filter mount, I examined mine, and I don't think that it could be the source of a leak.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

dunno about oil filter leaks... but I had issues with the oil pan gasket.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> dunno about oil filter leaks... but I had issues with the oil pan gasket.


 same here course alot a good that did when i replaced the gasket and then the motor was f-ed up

Don


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The oil pan gasket on my KA24E leaked a little too, but it wasn't enough to warrant replacement. Replacing the oil pan involves pulling the motor anyways.


----------

